# The $540.00 Makeup Bag



## Marisol (Oct 25, 2007)

Bottega Veneta

Matte/Shine Cosmetic Case

Patent and matte woven leather give this classic woven leather a chic shade.

Top zip closure

Fully lined

8"W X 5"H X 3"D

Made in Italy

DUE TO POPULAR DEMAND, A CUSTOMER MAY ORDER NO MORE THAN THREE UNITS OF THIS ITEM EVERY THIRTY DAYS.

Sold at Saks

********


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 25, 2007)

yeah right. I would never pay that much for a makeup BAG.And I can only imagine what type of 'scalper' would be buying any more than 3 per day!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeah right. I would never pay that much for a makeup BAG.And I can only imagine what type of 'scalper' would be buying any more than 3 per day! Forget the price... its freaking ugly!


----------



## macface (Oct 25, 2007)

never


----------



## KellyB (Oct 25, 2007)

I wouldn't waste the money on it if I had the money to waste.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Oct 25, 2007)

It's only leather...even so, it's not worth $350. unless it has like a piece of Jake Gyllenhaal's skin (lol jk) but even then I still wouldn't buy it. there's nothing remotely cute about the bag. It's blah...I'd rather use the money to buy my MAC holiday collection


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 25, 2007)

That ugly thing is worth $540?? HAHA, that's funny


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 25, 2007)

oh god...


----------



## Manda (Oct 25, 2007)

EEEeeeks, double Eeeks cuz it IS leather, I like fake leather lol


----------



## Ricci (Oct 25, 2007)

Crazy!


----------



## farris2 (Oct 25, 2007)

insane


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 25, 2007)

One I would not pay that for a makeup bag. Two Ewww! It's woven. Didn't woven die years ago? I was hoping there would be no return.


----------



## mayyami (Oct 25, 2007)

like what the hell, it looks normal.

Like, i would buy it for $5.


----------



## Leony (Oct 25, 2007)

LOL I'd get a $540 shoes rather than a makeup bag.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 25, 2007)

I like how kids are starving in different countries and saks is selling a bag that can feed those children for a good 6-8 months. Sweet!


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Oct 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wouldn't waste the money on it if I had the money to waste.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 25, 2007)

Its too simple. I woulden't buy it, maybe if it was like $10 or something then yeah. IT kind of reminds me of this one that NYC was selling for $2.50 the other day.


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi,

I'd buy another pair of Manolos before I'd spend money on that bag.


----------



## KristinB (Oct 28, 2007)

Ugly and I have way better things to spend my money on.


----------



## brewgrl (Oct 28, 2007)

if anyone would like a knock off, i took a basket weaving class...hahaa


----------



## Marisol (Oct 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif if anyone would like a knock off, i took a basket weaving class...hahaa


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 28, 2007)

puh-leeze.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 28, 2007)

That's ridiculous. I would NEVER spend that much on a makeup bag.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Nov 3, 2007)

Get real. It looks like the free Christmas gift from a make-up company.


----------



## MACmaniac (Nov 4, 2007)

Yuck! That bag is plain and ugly! For $540, it better put my makeup on me--and then tell me how good I look!


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 4, 2007)

"Due to popular demand"? lol they must be crazy!


----------



## anjuu (Nov 18, 2007)

you could buy so much makeup that it wouldn't even fit the bag with that money... :/


----------



## Annia (Nov 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Forget the price... its freaking ugly! haha, I totally agree.


----------



## jayleelah (Nov 18, 2007)

what?????? How much???

Imagine all the make up you could buy with that money!


----------



## bCreative (Nov 18, 2007)

Either they are serious or they are on some good drugs if they think I would pay that much for a makeup bag!?!? I've seen better and bigger ones for less than $30


----------



## mustshopnow (Jan 11, 2008)

not impressive


----------



## Lorann10 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ugh! $540 is just crazy for a makeup bag without any style to it.


----------



## Maysie (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't get why someone would pay $540 for a plain little leather bag? It's nothing spectacular.


----------



## Anthea (Jan 12, 2008)

My el cheapo make up bag looks as good as that one lol


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 13, 2008)

No way, far too much, plus, it's UGLY!


----------

